# national service question from newbie



## donjee (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!!

Off to Cyprus next week for a holiday and cant wait!!

We're currently living in England and have been debating making the move for a number of years. We now have a 3 year old child and are starting to get more itchy feet because if we actually make the move, we'd like to go for it before he starts school.

My husband will be the main earner and he is registered with recruitment agents in Cyprus and has been for an interview but our question to anyone who might know is whether he would be expected to national service. He doesnt mind and in fact would be happy to but we dont know if they would want him!! He is registered disabled and although is not wheelchair bound, he has compromised mobility. The reason they may want him is that his mum was born in Cyprus and moved to England when about 10. His dad was born in England. My husband was born in England.

Does anybody out there have any idea on where we may stand with this. It wont alter our decision in any way; he is proud of his roots but we just wondered where we stand.

Thank you all in advance for your advice.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

donjee said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Off to Cyprus next week for a holiday and cant wait!!
> 
> ...


I think it is highly unlikely that he would be expected to do national service unless he is registered as a Cypriot. I know of several British born Cypriots whose parents are both Cypriot who are now living in Cyprus but have not been called to do national service. Also having a disability would more than likely preclude him being made to do it.

Regards Veronica


----------



## donjee (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow!!

Now that is what I call service. thank you so much for answering so quickly. His cousin who is in Cyprus (Cyprus born) didn't think he would have to but wan't sure, thought he may be required to do some office based service or similar. I have searched all over the net for an answer but couldn't find anything.

I'm really grateful for your help.

Just know when we get back out to Larnaca and P&P on the Finikoudes, we will start scheming and planning our move!! So much to organise and consider and we want to build a house on land we already have been passed down so again; not straight forward or simple.

Sure you'll see more of me on here.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

donjee said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Now that is what I call service. thank you so much for answering so quickly. His cousin who is in Cyprus (Cyprus born) didn't think he would have to but wan't sure, thought he may be required to do some office based service or similar. I have searched all over the net for an answer but couldn't find anything.
> 
> ...


Don't just take my word for it though as I may be wrong but as I said I do know of other British Born Cypriots who do not have to do national service so I would think there is some way to avoid it. 

Veronica


----------

